# La surchauffe



## hannibal_hacker (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Malgré que je sois souvent absent de facon active, je vous lis très régulièrement, et me plais pas mal sur ce forum, surtout depuiq que j'ai acheté mon 15 pouces avec un zoli disque dur..

J'en suis très content mais voilà mon souci:

Lorsqu'il tourne depuis longtemps, mon powerbook devient tellement chaud, que si je le mets sur mes genoux et que je suis en boxer (donc mon powerbook en contact direct avec ma peau) ca me brule!!
Ca peut paraitre stupide, mais est ce normal? Ces piques de chaleur, arrivent surtout quand l'appareil et chargé et encore sous secteur.

Ayant pas mal d'arguement dans mon apple store à bruxelles (dopi) il me sera possible de le changer, mais cela ferait des centaines de pérégrinations... Comprenez mon ennui...

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience 

Hannibal


----------



## secmast (17 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas d'experience avec un powerbook, mais je possède un portable intel depuis aussi longtemps que ca existe. Effectivement les portables ont la facheuse tendance a chauffer car il faut bien le dire il manque un peu d'air.
J'imagine que quand tu es sur secteur ton processeur tourne a plein régime ce qui le fait chauffer un peu plus que quand tu tourne sur alumentation autonome.

Mais peut-être que je me trompe !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2005)

Mets un pantalon! 

Oui, c'est normal qu'il chauffe.


----------



## jugnin (17 Décembre 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Mets un pantalon!
> 
> Oui, c'est normal qu'il chauffe.



Et si c'est toujours pas suffisant, une combi de vulcanologue, là t'auras aucun problème.


----------



## kertruc (17 Décembre 2005)

En plus, mettre son portable sur les genoux fait monter la température des testicules et donc fait diminuer la fertilité...
Faut pas déconner avec ces trucs là...


----------



## hannibal_hacker (17 Décembre 2005)

je vais mettre mon sperme a congeler pour être certain ^^

non, mais sérieusement, est ce que chez vous aussi, parfois ca atteint des températures, tellement chaudes à en etre dérangeante? :S


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Décembre 2005)

lesPowerbooksont en alu, ce qui permet de mieux dissiper la chaleur par la coque du portable. C'est normal qu'il te chauffe les genoux


Mets un pantalon, ça ira mieux


----------



## paradize (17 Décembre 2005)

Tiens, y'a qques jours, y'avait ce lien 

http://www.journaldugeek.com/index.php?2005/03/17/526-lapinator-il-est-la-pour-vous

Je sais pas si ça t'aidera... Bon, je vais aller mater "ouais, ouais" sur la 2...

Ouais...


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> En plus, mettre son portable sur les genoux fait monter la température des testicules et donc fait diminuer la fertilité...
> Faut pas déconner avec ces trucs là...



Ouais c'est scientifiquement prouvé..Enfin il parait.
ET ca veut dire quoi "il chauffe."??
C'est plutot du 40° mais je suis un garcon avec la paux fragile...
Ou bien t'es un gros dur auquel cas ton Pb arrive a 95?....


----------



## Ziggy (19 Décembre 2005)

Salut J'avais le même problème de chaleur que toi sur les genoux et j'ai acheté ça (chez freeway je crois):   http://www.raindesigninc.com/ilap.html    Cher mais je n'ai jamais regretté l'achat, en fait on ne peut plus s'en passer après  Ca repose les poignets sur un bureau, plus de chaleur sur les genoux (proc dans les 60°, batterie dans les 40-45 en utilisation max)


----------



## .Steff (19 Décembre 2005)

et combien ca vaut ce genre de produit?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Décembre 2005)

Chez MacWay : 
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_31&products_id=3546


----------



## Vélane (5 Février 2006)

Salut
Moi je voulais savoir si le fait de laisser mon ordi allumer 4/5 jours d'affilés (donc secteur branché)
pouvait poser problème???
Je le mets pas en veille donc, car il télécharge ( des choses légales je vous rassure)
Merci d'avance pour vos opinions (ou vos conseils)


----------



## kisco (5 Février 2006)

Vélane a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> Moi je voulais savoir si le fait de laisser mon ordi allumer 4/5 jours d'affilés (donc secteur branché)
> pouvait poser problème???
> Je le mets pas en veille donc, car il télécharge ( des choses légales je vous rassure)
> Merci d'avance pour vos opinions (ou vos conseils)


non, ça ne devrait poser aucun problème, sauf s'il est posé sur un surface du style tissu (couverture, matelas, etc) qui dissipe très mal la chaleur.

Ce que je fais quand je joue et qu'il tourne "à fond" : je le surélève grâce à deux stylos, pour que l'air passe mieux entre lui et mon bureau. 

Sinon, si c'est juste du téléchargement et rien d'autre, le mettre en mode puissance du processeur "réduite" dans les préférences systèmes > économie d'énergie


----------



## Vélane (5 Février 2006)

Merci pour les astuces : pas bete du tout le coup des stylos !
Cela dit, j'ai vu qu'on conseillait un "surelevateur" ici
Vais de ce pas l'acheter (dès que j'ai les pepettes, parce que ,mazette, il est a 60e !!!  )
En attendant, j'en reste aux stylo


----------



## demougin (5 Février 2006)

la solution de kisco est très bonne et pas chère, j'utilise deux règles d'écolier carrées achetées au supermarché : coût total inférieur à 1 euro et encombrement faible


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

je confirme que le powerbook chauffe beaucoup... meme trop ! Au bout d'un moment c'est a la limite du supportable, et il est vrai comme il a été evoqué plus haut, que des etudes ont demontré que ça pouvait avoir des consequences plutot grave sur notre fertilité, ce qui finalement parait logique vu la chaleur degagé par la machine, et que, contrairement a d'autre especes, (attention, petit cours de science), on possede des testicules " a l'air " afin que leur temperature soit inferieur de quelques degré a celle du corps afin de pouvoir, justement, fonctionner correctement...


----------



## Vélane (5 Février 2006)

Bah, mes testicules a moi risquent rien...suis une fille  

Par contre, des fois je laisse mon Pwk branché 5j de suite avec la batterie ( parce que des fois je bouge l'adaptateur et si y'a pas de batterie ca me deconnecte tout, forcemment)
Ca aussi c'est pas grave les docteurs ???


----------



## Thanidran (5 Février 2006)

(tu en as bien de la chance d'etre une fille... efin en tant que possesseur de Powerbook )

En theorie, non ça n'est pas un probleme, la batterie faisant alors office d'onduleur


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

Le ibook aussi chauffe pas mal...Hier par exemple, installation en machine virtuel d'un linux, donc a partir d'un  Cd et de Virtual PC, en 5 minutes, de 35° a 65°....Ben j'ai tout arreter parce que dans l'endroit ou j'étais il faisait chaud alors ca doit jouer, mais si je l'avais pas arreter il aurait fondu ...


----------



## Makkelijk (5 Février 2006)

Mon iBook, je l'utilise toujours assise sur le canapé, donc sur les genoux, et ce en hiver (sur une couette) comme en été (sur la peau). J'ai donc pris l'habitude de mettre toujours un livre en-dessous, de la même taille que le Mac. Prend un bouquin léger avec une couverture rigide et hop, le problème est réglé.


----------



## .Steff (5 Février 2006)

astucieuse !!!!


----------



## Arkazan (5 Février 2006)

moi aussi j'ai un powerbook G4  et en effet il surchauffe. je mets une BD en dessous , c'est le fort idéal et cela se place très bien dans la sacoche de transport du PG.
Sinon il me semble que dans un autre endroit du forum (pas dans les Mac portables); quelqu'un répond à ce problème et donne une très bonne solution.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2006)

Il existe aussi des supports spéciaux


----------



## Cinquante (8 Février 2006)

Mon G4 1.5 chauffe beaucoup surtout lorsque je regarde à dvd avec ma copine, la bd est la meilleur solution pour l'instant si quelqu'un a mieux je prend !


----------



## .Steff (8 Février 2006)

Cinquante a dit:
			
		

> Mon G4 1.5 chauffe beaucoup surtout lorsque je regarde à dvd avec ma copine, la bd est la meilleur solution pour l'instant si quelqu'un a mieux je prend !


tu peux acheter des trucs spéciaux mais c'est un peu cher quoi...sinon y'a une solution quelque part sur le forum qui consiste a couper des bouchons en liege en 4 et a les placer sous ton PB


----------

